# The Duck's U-Boat



## The Duck (Feb 25, 2012)

just thought I'd share this one I made earlier!


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Extremely impressive - scratch built for certain?


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

Great job!(Thumb)


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

absolutely stunning !!!! (Thumb)


----------

